# Knee boots - Clarendon versus Jeffries



## RachelB (18 June 2009)

I'm after a decent pair of knee boots for my mare. I don't think the cheaper types (Roma, Westropp etc.) look like they would save much if she had a bad fall so I'd rather get something more robust such as the Jeffries or Clarendon ones. Question is - which ones should I get, and why?


----------



## bailey14 (18 June 2009)

Actually the Westropp knee and brushing boots in one are an excellent idea.  They seem to be the only ones on the market that you can gallop and jump in and they never move an inch.  They saved my horse from a broken knee when an unshod pony kicked back at him after stopping suddenly without warning and my horse running into the back of him.  The knee pad of the boot was cut through and my horse had a very small cut on his knee which bled a minute amount but considering what could have happened he was lucky to get away with what he got away with.


----------



## Abbeygale (18 June 2009)

I have the Jeffries - mainly as I had picked them up really cheap in a horsey car boot (like £3 for hardly used boots 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  I like them - I haven't used the Clarendon ones - but I like the Jeffries ones have a nice bit of cover ouside of the leather bit - every little helps if they do go down on the road.

I would vote Jeffries - only because I have some!!


----------



## RachelB (18 June 2009)

Thanks guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	




applecart - I never liked the combination Westropp ones when I used to have to use them on a RS pony when I was little. Slippage isn't likely to be a problem as Maiden can only walk and trot anyway due to an old tendon injury.
Flo_Bell - do you have the "free knee" ones or the "skeleton" Jeffries ones?


----------



## 3Beasties (18 June 2009)

Clarendon - Only because they look Yummy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Not long had a set of clarendon brushing boots from HorseLoverz and they look sooooo smart, I am really pleased with them (especially as they were cheap with free postage 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jnb (18 June 2009)

Don't bother with the Free Knee ones as IMO they fly up when the horse falls anyway!
I have the leather/rugging ones with two straps, and the Shires/Westropp knee/brushing boots for faster work.
Both are easy to live with.


----------



## RachelB (18 June 2009)

Ok, so it's still between Clarendons and Jeffries but now narrowed down to just the Jeffries skeleton ones! If opinion is divided then I might just go with the cheaper Clarendons


----------



## Abbeygale (19 June 2009)

Sorry - I didn't get back on here yesterday! 

Make sure whatever ones you get they have the bottom strap on - I used to look after a horse that had gone down on the road with knee boots on that didn't have a top strap, and they just flipped up at the all important moment.  

Bottom strap = v. v. important


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 November 2014)

jnb said:



			Don't bother with the Free Knee ones as IMO they fly up when the horse falls anyway!
I have the leather/rugging ones with two straps, and the Shires/Westropp knee/brushing boots for faster work.
Both are easy to live with.
		
Click to expand...

They don't actually. The very strong elastic on the sides stops that happening, it very hard to get them to lift a little off the knee. I use the Jeffries Free Knee for hunting as we jump stone walls, and they are very good and protective.


----------



## Moya_999 (20 November 2014)

RachelB said:



			I'm after a decent pair of knee boots for my mare. I don't think the cheaper types (Roma, Westropp etc.) look like they would save much if she had a bad fall so I'd rather get something more robust such as the Jeffries or Clarendon ones. Question is - which ones should I get, and why? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I always use travel boots for traveling and for slippery days these are the type I  use as they are leather and will give good protection if they fall (like shin pads) don't like the other type of knee boots . These are the type I use >>http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knee-Boots-/271674727166?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f41135afe


----------



## Kat (20 November 2014)

bailey14 said:



			Actually the Westropp knee and brushing boots in one are an excellent idea.  They seem to be the only ones on the market that you can gallop and jump in and they never move an inch.  They saved my horse from a broken knee when an unshod pony kicked back at him after stopping suddenly without warning and my horse running into the back of him.  The knee pad of the boot was cut through and my horse had a very small cut on his knee which bled a minute amount but considering what could have happened he was lucky to get away with what he got away with.
		
Click to expand...

This 100% my mare has gone down and been saved by her westropp knee brushing boots more than once. I never allow her on the road without them and she hunts in them too. She also wears them instead of travel boots so real value for money!


----------

